# I want to write novel



## Oof Nian (Apr 23, 2011)

i really want to be best seller novel writer , I think generating best seller novel took a lot of energy , but in the future i would write my my own novel ..


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Apr 24, 2011)

Oof Nian said:


> i really want to be best seller novel writer


Well it's certainly something to aspire to, but I don't think it should be your primary motivation. Most (if not all, depending on who you ask) of the great works of literature have been written because the author _had_ to write, regardless of whether their words would ever be read. I'm not suggesting you go all Kafka and instruct your friends to burn your fiction after you're dead, but you should at least write for the love of it. I'm hoping you do.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know, if I finished my novel after slaving away at the keyboard for months, even though writing it was a blast and a thorough joy to do, if I couldn't share the work with anyone, if everyone refused to read it, I'd feel cheated and likely lose all will to write a second...or I'd just kidnap someone, tie them to a chair in my dungeon and tell them that upon finishing the book, their freedom would be granted.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Apr 24, 2011)

The Realm Wanderer said:


> if I finished my novel after slaving away at the keyboard for months, even though writing it was a blast and a thorough joy to do, if I couldn't share the work with anyone, if everyone refused to read it, I'd feel cheated and likely lose all will to write a second...


Yes, I can understand that. I'm probably ploughing a lonely furrow here. Oh well, that's just me. I'm happy just tapping away on my keyboard regardless of whether the drivel I write is saleable. Let my kids worry about that. If they can make a quick buck from my efforts when I'm rotting in the earth then good luck to 'em.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fair enough my friend  I would not mind if just a single person took the time to read it, but if no one ever picked it up, it would seem like a waste of my time having written it. To each his own eh


----------

